

ASK PG: Why can't you bury or downvote submissions? - quellhorst

It would be nice to have more than the flag option for submissions.
======
pg
If a submission is offtopic it should be killed. Hence flag. If a submission
is on-topic, you have to depend on votes to rank it. It seemed from watching
Reddit fairly closely that downvotes were, on average, made more reflexively
than upvotes. So we just use upvotes.

------
tsally
If it aint broke...

Honestly I think that's something to consider in the event of a decrease in
quality. The current system is working fine at the moment.

------
tokenadult
The flag option suffices. The curators here do a good job of looking at all
flagged submissions for whatever problem they present. You may not have heard
that a submission that is flagged a defined number of times by users with
power to flag will be autokilled, removing it from view of users who don't
have "showdead" turned on.

------
notaddicted
'you' can downvote submissions, but You (&I) cannot.

If I recall, there is a certain user point threshold over which downvoting is
enabled.

~~~
tokenadult
_If I recall, there is a certain user point threshold over which downvoting is
enabled._

Downvoting comments or downvoting submissions? (The latter is the subject of
the thread. I'm not aware of anyone other than curators having any power but
flagging submissions.)

~~~
notaddicted
I guess I just assumed it applied to both then. I don't know.

